# Finger weg von Avira & Co: Gratis-Virenscanner & -Firewalls sind nichts fÃ¼r Firmen



## Newsfeed (11 März 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1917600/1917640/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*Finger weg von Avira & Co: Gratis-Virenscanner & -Firewalls sind nichts fÃ¼r Firmen*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Avira Antivir, Zone Alarm, Lavasoft Ad-Wware sind nur drei bekannte Sicherheitsprogramme, die sich unter den Anwendern groÃ?er Beliebtheit erfreuen. Doch fÃ¼r Unternehmensanwender heiÃ?t es: Finger weg. Wer als professionelle Anwender beispielsweise Avira Antivir Personal Free benutzt, muss mit AbmahngebÃ¼hren, Schadenersatzforderungen und eventuell mit Vertragsstrafen rechnen.[/SIZE]










Weiterlesen...


----------

